# Need lots of info please!!!



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

search the field forum and read the stickies.

it's not a secret society like 3d is. i think most every question that could be asked, has been asked. the answer is just a search away.


i'll tell you what it's not.....
easy....just because it's marked yardage and you can see your center of aim, you still have to make the shot...........4 times.

adding to the archer needing to do their part, you have the terrain to deal with. you have the weather conditions to deal with. wind, sun/shadow, rain, maybe fog. you can shoot the same course all the time, but when the daily conditions change, the course changes.

the pace is somewhat faster than 3D but total time may be slightly longer.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what do you want to know?


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything! I am interested in starting field as well. Didn't mean to jack you thread archerytech78, no hard feelings I hope. We are on the same journey.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats cool break the more questions neing asked the better.lol


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I started shooting it last year so I'll throw out couple things. I found it's best to have a separate bow setup for field. It was a pain for me to try to use the same bow for 3D and retuning all the time. You can use any setup but plan on shooting lower poundage then 3D because it is an endurance challenge shooting 112 arrows plus warm ups. Also practice the "bunny" target yardage to know where to set your sight or hold your pin. That's 20, 25, 30, and 35 feet. It is really fun and challenging.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Find a range where you can practice out to 80 yds. It is only one or two shots but they are the longest. Set your peep sight for one of the middle distances. You may need to scrunch a little at the shorter distances but it will pay off in the long run as most of the targets are 40-60 yds. You won't be "reaching" to see through your peep at the longer ones.

Stamina can be a factor. Shooting 120+ arrows can wear you down a little if you're only used to shooting 1 arrow at 30 targets. You need to get your daily arrow count up. There is no bow poundage limit on NFAA courses but I believe the max is 60 lbs for FITA Field. You still need to be able to reach 80+ yds without hitting the bottom of your sight/scope so you can't drop it too far. I shoot my Bear Truth 2 set at 58-59 lbs with no problem.

Arrows are a consideration. While I have seen some guys shoot fat shafts at NFAA shots, they are way more influenced by wind. Our course is pretty well protected but there is a couple of targets where the wind will play havoc on arrow flight. 

Aim small, miss small comes to mind as well. Minor form issues may not show up shooting shorter 3D distances but will be magnified at 60, 70 and 80 yds.

Most importantly, have fun. While shot 3D as well as Field, I enjoy a Field round much more. And that's why we shoot, right?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a) it's not easy. if your source of info comes from someone that wont shoot it for whatever reason they give, dont listen. known distance and visible spots still require the same action in EVERY discipline in archery........MAKING THE SHOTS
b) every course has it's own 'personality'. conditions change from day to day. lighting, weather and wind all can make a the same course feel like a beast. there are no 'easy' targets.
c) the first fule of field archery is have fun.
d) the second rule of field archery is trust your level.
e) get a good set of sight marks and really KNOW your equipment. know how your bow shoots, know how much adjustment on your sight will have the effect on your point of impact.
f) go with the intention to learn and put score secondary. your goal should be to improve by one point your next outing.
g) the third rule of field archery have fun.
h) get the idea of winning money or getting money for just showing up. unless you go to a money shoot or are shooting in the pro class, field archery doesnt award money to anyone. awards are generally given to the first 3 places. if you're the group hug, need to get an award for showing up type.....your feelings WILL get hurt.

if you are unsure of something ASK. field archers wont hide things from you.....just gotta ask.


a little more info from the same type of thread earlier this year.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481776


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Contrary to what hdracer said, there IS a poundage limit, something like 80#. If you have the wherewithall to shoot an 80# bow over 112 times, knock yourself out. There is also a 300 fps speed limit.

As for arrows, wind droft is more of a secondary factor for the fat shafts. Depending on how well you and the other shooters in your group shoot, you can expect to get fat shafted arrows torn up. Every person I have seen start a round with fat shafts has ended the round saying they are going to get smaller arrows.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Contrary to what hdracer said, there IS a poundage limit, something like 80#. If you have the wherewithall to shoot an 80# bow over 112 times, knock yourself out. There is also a 300 fps speed limit.
> 
> As for arrows, wind droft is more of a secondary factor for the fat shafts. Depending on how well you and the other shooters in your group shoot, you can expect to get fat shafted arrows torn up. Every person I have seen start a round with fat shafts has ended the round saying they are going to get smaller arrows.


What Steve said ^


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the info yall.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

archerytech78 said:


> Thanks for all the info yall.


Are you going to be shooting FS or BHFS. 2 different worlds there.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Freestyle is gonna be my drug of choice.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

archerytech78 said:


> Freestyle is gonna be my drug of choice.


Another one lost to the "Dark side"


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

why doo yousay that Mag


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

archerytech78 said:


> why doo yousay that Mag


just a joke I have with Dark-side(FS) shooters. Everyone knows the force is with BHFS shooters :becky:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

SCarson said:


> Contrary to what hdracer said, there IS a poundage limit, something like 80#. If you have the wherewithall to shoot an 80# bow over 112 times, knock yourself out. There is also a 300 fps speed limit.
> 
> As for arrows, wind droft is more of a secondary factor for the fat shafts. Depending on how well you and the other shooters in your group shoot, you can expect to get fat shafted arrows torn up. Every person I have seen start a round with fat shafts has ended the round saying they are going to get smaller arrows.


I stand corrected on the poundage. I can honestly say I've never met or shot with anyone shooting an 80+ bow. But I'm sure they are out there...


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> search the field forum and read the stickies.
> 
> it's not a secret society like 3d is. i think most every question that could be asked, has been asked. the answer is just a search away.
> 
> ...


Interesting statement, care to elaborate?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

most field shooters will give some help BEFORE you step to the line.

how to shoot the bunny. what target to shoot when on 35cm faces, how to shoot the fan. walk-ups are straight forward....just remember to move your sight.

there arent any scoring games. it's either in or out. no pushin/pullin lines, the silly game of 'i get the higher score cuz i hit another arrow'. your arrows get scored where they are, not where they could have been.

it's also harder to get creative with the scorecards and the final score. possible, but more difficult.

how many times have you made your shot and someone says : oh, you forgot............., so you get a zero.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm surprised no one so far has mentioned the obvious: download and read the NFAA rules.

Available on the NFAA website www.fieldarchery.com in the "Documents" section. 
Click here to find it fast: http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm
Look for 2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws 
Field is a challenge and a LOT of FUN!


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Understood, seems like field archery evens the odds and it's left up to the shooter and his/her equipment to put the arrow where it counts.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

we also dont cry about what color nocks or fletching you use.

or how fast your bow shoots.

or how fat your arrows are.

or how much money 62nd place got.

or what color your bow is.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> I'm surprised no one so far has mentioned the obvious: download and read the NFAA rules.
> 
> Available on the NFAA website www.fieldarchery.com in the "Documents" section.
> Click here to find it fast: http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm
> ...


in this thread, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481776 i made some cliff's notes of rules from the c/bl. the c/bl gets to be like an easter egg hunt for just the stuff you want to look up.

it makes no sense to have the theoretical operating procedures in the same book as the rules.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> I'm surprised no one so far has mentioned the obvious: download and read the NFAA rules.
> 
> Available on the NFAA website www.fieldarchery.com in the "Documents" section.
> Click here to find it fast: http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm
> ...


these are alsao a permenant Sticky... right here in the field Forum...


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

What is the max shooting distance on a hunter round?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rlbreakfield said:


> What is the max shooting distance on a hunter round?


70 yard walk up, so only 2 shots from that distance during a full round.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

rlbreakfield said:


> Understood, seems like field archery evens the odds and it's left up to the shooter and his/her equipment to put the arrow where it counts.



that there is one of the most astute observations of a new to the field game shooter has ever made.

you have summarized pretty much every point field shooters try to make when we explain our game. thank you.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> that there is one of the most astute observations of a new to the field game shooter has ever made.
> 
> you have summarized pretty much every point field shooters try to make when we explain our game. thank you.


Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.


----------



## stevec3135 (Jan 15, 2010)

New to this also going to do a shoot on July 9th in Grangeville, ID. is they a limit of people in your group? or what??


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

stevec3135 said:


> New to this also going to do a shoot on July 9th in Grangeville, ID. is they a limit of people in your group? or what??


Generally groups of four is the standard, but unless it is some sort of official state shoot, etc, a group of five, maybe even six could go out together without too much of a problem on most courses.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

bigger groups make it harder on arrows if the guys are spot hunters.


----------

